# Problems with my Adria 650SP



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi 

Delighted with our 2005 Adria we've had from new. Done a few trips to Spain, Stuttgart, Belgium, Holland and Southern France as well as numerous DA meets in UK. But I did have the fridge hinge/catch problem, sorted with different self tappers that grip better. But now I have a more serious problem in that the shower tray has cracked. 

Anyone had problems with shower tray splitting near outlet plug? 

Mine has always been very flexible in that area. It is not well supported by the upstand of ply under the front edge, and, as you know, one has to stand in the tray to use the loo - unless you have 5ft long legs and no knees? Do they all flex on their leading edge? 

I've been waiting for 3 months for the replacement so that the warrantee work can be done to replace it. Is this delay typical for Adria? 

By the way, here's a tip given by my Adria dealer, if this happens to anyone else, gaffer tape will effect a watertight tempory repair - it doesn't leak and has remained sealed during a recent two month full timing stint showering frequently. I somehow think the dealer's seen more than one of these fail before!!!!! 

Finally has anyone had the Fiat Headlight Height Adjusting System pack up? Neither lamps will raise/lower anymore. There is no fuse dedicated to it, neither lamp unit moves, so I think it's probably the switch which has a printed circuit board in it which is a good candidate for failure. But how can it be tested? The local Fiat agent wants to remove the whole grill and more to access the motors just to test the system, but this seams a lot of work and probably unecessary to me. Any ideas/experiences welcome. 

Bill


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Bill - sorry can't help with specifics. We had the same problem with the fridge catch - simple to replace but worrying at the time. 

No experience with the shower tray as we do not use the shower in ours. We very rarely wildcamp so have made it into a "wardrobe" and turned the wardrobe into a pantry. We agree the only big design fault is the size of the toilet compartment. In our opinion Adria would have been well advised to have an "all in one" compartment although they would not then be able to advertise it with separate shower and toilet. 

This apart we are well pleased with ours. Fortunately we have not needed to get bits from Adria yet so have no experience with the delivery time. However, in view of the numbers of Adria caravans about everywhere, I am surprised items such as a shower tray is proving elusive. 

I'm sure someone will be along soon to help with the tray problem. 

Sue


----------



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

*Adria Warrentee work report-back*

Just got van back from the dealer after having the shower tray replaced. Took three days to do - they had to let silicon go off before a second application could be applied..

Nice clean job, can't see anything to complain about. They even added extra support timber beneath outlet to prevent a reoccurrence.

Took 3 months in all from firsts reporting problem. including the Xmas break. 
Tray took two months to arrive from Adria on special order.

I suppose that's not too bad, I've waited as long for British stuff in the past

Off to try it out this weekend, out in the severe gale force winds for a second time. It was quite hairy driving the MH on the M4 between Newbury and Swindon last thursday in the bad gales, although it was scarrier along the tree lined side roads with fallen trees and branches.

All the best Bill


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bill - glad the repairs have been done to your satisfaction. 

Take care in that wind. It is bad here, but for once it seems to be worse down south. 

Reassuring to know the Adria (and you) were OK last Thursday. I often wondered how it would react to such severe conditions. 

Hope you enjoy the weekend out and about. 

Sue


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Adria Warrentee work report-back*



Adria-Bill said:


> Just got van back from the dealer after having the shower tray replaced. Took three days to do - they had to let silicon go off before a second application could be applied..
> 
> Nice clean job, can't see anything to complain about. They even added extra support timber beneath outlet to prevent a reoccurrence.


Bill, good to hear a positive report after dealer work. Would you like to name that dealer?

Harvey


----------

